# PPI...is it worth it?



## full_throttle (Nov 1, 2012)

YES. 

Don't bother with the companies that advertise on the radio/tv, go direct to the bank and subit your application.

My wife did and today received an offer of conclusion totaling Â£14k+.  To say we are shocked in an understatement, we were expecting a few hundred - a thousnad Â£

Maybe I can get some new shinies


----------



## vkurup (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad for you..  Forget new shineys, you might be able to afford a new Mrs!!!

BTW, the only reason I have not looked at PPI is that I dont have any loans that I remember using PPI in the first place.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 1, 2012)

Good stuff! 

I have a claim in with the FOS at the moment, been 2 years past in August and still not reached a conclusion.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree. As a manager of a bank which was one of the biggest culprits, I see this sort of thing daily. People come in to get details for a 3rd party rip off company to make their claim. I can guarantee you that banks will look at a complaint made by YOU just as seriously as any company. 

The main reasons PPI claims are upheld:

You had a years worth of sickpay from work (a mix of both full and half pay)
You were told the loan/card/mortgage had to have this cover in place (there were sales targets)
You had no idea there was PPI on your loan/card/mortgage
You were self employed and (dependant on the policy) would have to cease trading to make a claim.

Good luck to all who claim


----------



## vkurup (Nov 1, 2012)

Captainron said:



			The main reasons PPI claims are upheld:

You had a years worth of sickpay from work (a mix of both full and half pay)
You were told the loan/card/mortgage had to have this cover in place (there were sales targets)
You had no idea there was PPI on your loan/card/mortgage
You were self employed and (dependant on the policy) would have to cease trading to make a claim.

Good luck to all who claim
		
Click to expand...

Good on Captainron...  
The only time i came close to PPI was when they try to sell me one when we bought our sofa from DFS. Is there a way i can know if I was actually missold one


----------



## Captainron (Nov 1, 2012)

vkurup said:



			Good on Captainron...  
The only time i came close to PPI was when they try to sell me one when we bought our sofa from DFS. Is there a way i can know if I was actually missold one
		
Click to expand...

You would have to contact DFS and ask if any PPI was included in your agreement. If it was you should make a claim because it seems to me that you were unaware it was included.  How much was this sofa? PPI on a sofa?


----------



## vkurup (Nov 1, 2012)

Captainron said:



			You would have to contact DFS and ask if any PPI was included in your agreement. If it was you should make a claim because it seems to me that you were unaware it was included.  How much was this sofa? PPI on a sofa?
		
Click to expand...

Dont remeber, was about 5 yrs ago, I think about 1K. Was on finance, from pinnacle finance or so. We have since paid the loan. 
The only other loan we ever had is the mortgage, but dont think it had PPI.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 1, 2012)

My wife went into the local bank and asked for account numbers of any loans taken out by her. She then rang up a dedicated telephone number and passed on the account numbers, in total 11 loans, 7 had PPI, 1 didn't and three were out of date. The out of date loans got a pay out too, despite records being unavaliable for the bank to cross reference.

And to think if we had picked up the phone to 'PPI' firms they would have takenaround 25%+vat, thats 30% in total, in this case about Â£4k.

I think that Â£4k is better in the wifes account


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 1, 2012)

you can still claim even if the loan is fully paid up. Also I have been advised it doesn't have to be PPI, if the term insurance is used then you may have a case


----------



## vkurup (Nov 1, 2012)

Interesting... looks like a bit of work this weekend... tx 4 the tip.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 1, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			you can still claim even if the loan is fully paid up. Also I have been advised it doesn't have to be PPI, if the term insurance is used then you may have a case
		
Click to expand...

Payment Protection Insurance generally had 3 elements. Life Cover, Critical Illness Cover and ASU (Accident/Sickness/Unemployment).  The ASU element is the one that has drawn most of the criticism.  A full payout on Death or diagnoisis of a Critical Illness doesn't tend to anger people.

Mortgages generally had a policy which was usually called Mortgage Repayment Cover or Total Payment Protection Plan. Most peopel were encouragedto take out cover on their mortgage because it is usually your biggest monthly outlay. I would urge everyone to check with their lenders and see if they had it. 

I would also then urge people to see what contingencies they have in place should the worst happen. Loads of people are making claims but not replacing the cover with something appopriate. If you have debt outstanding (Loan/Card/Mortgage/Car etc.) and you lost your job/were seriously ill or died, you would want that taken care of. No one like to pay for insurance but when they need to claim they want it to be the best on offer. 

I have seen people with no cover lose the lot. People unable to afford funerals, houses lost even suicide. It's not a nice thing to talk about but anyone with kids/dependents or family should have soem cover to maintain their lifestyle or the lifestyles of their dependents when they are gone. I wouldn't want my widfe to try and survive on her wage alone


----------



## Snelly (Nov 1, 2012)

A friend of mine has just trousered Â£24K through the efforts of one of these companies.  Good for him I say.


I haven't looked at it though as I am dilligent about not taking PPI on anything.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 1, 2012)

Snelly said:



			A friend of mine has just trousered Â£24K through the efforts of one of these companies.  Good for him I say.


I haven't looked at it though as I am dilligent about not taking PPI on anything.
		
Click to expand...

without being too specific, does this mean that over a period of time he had paid Â£24k in insurance IN ADDITION to paying back the loan ? Seems a huge amount of money. Or is the compo actually larger than the amount in premiums that people pay ? 

Sadly, don't have any, I'm just curious how it all works.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 1, 2012)

i have just used one of "those companies" to look at mine for me, for 25% of what today is worth zero to me, i am happy to pay them that if they get me some money back. i am annoyed that i missed the boat on my first mortgage, i only just remembered that they "made" me take PPI on it, but i have been informed that i closed that account too long ago to claim, shame as it was a Â£150k mortgage i paid into for about 4 years!

Hey ho, if this company get me anything back, it will be a bonus, so i am happy for them to have a cut. I have zero paperwork either, so they literally have a list of lenders and rough dates to work on... Â£14k would be nice though!!


----------



## Ethan (Nov 1, 2012)

vkurup said:



			Good on Captainron...  
The only time i came close to PPI was when they try to sell me one when we bought our sofa from DFS. Is there a way i can know if I was actually missold one
		
Click to expand...

DFS? Well, at least you got it at half price .....


----------



## Snelly (Nov 1, 2012)

pendodave said:



			without being too specific, does this mean that over a period of time he had paid Â£24k in insurance IN ADDITION to paying back the loan ? Seems a huge amount of money. Or is the compo actually larger than the amount in premiums that people pay ? 

Sadly, don't have any, I'm just curious how it all works.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't asked him specifically but he hinted that the majority came from credit cards and the rest was made up from several loans over the past few years.

And yes, in addition to paying back the loan.


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 1, 2012)

Both myself and my mam took out loans with a company called Welcome Finance,

When this whole PPI storm arose, my mam got one of 'those companies' to check if she was missold and got something like 3k back.

Now i got the loan out at roughly the same time, albeit a lesser amount than her, do you think i may be entitled to anything?

Also - i cant find any letters to show when i took out the loan etc in the first place, do these companies acquire this info themselves?

p.s its raining in LA, no golf as yet!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 1, 2012)

On a much smaller stage my efficient wife thought we were owed a bit for a business credit card that we seldom used and always paid up monthly.
She made a claim to be told that 'no records exist'.
She had kept all our statements from the years in question and it amounted to about Â£300 over 5 years.
For devilment she sent in copies of all the details and they paid up straight away.

Moral.........Banks tell lies.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 1, 2012)

Rooter, I understand where your coming from. My wife wanted to go the same route. I on the otherhand I decided to go it alone, the cost to me/my wife was about 20 minutes at the bank and a 5 minute phone call.

Pendo, I would guess that part of the Â£24k paid was interest. The paperwork we recieved showed interest at a rate of 8%, which was added onto the amount paid during the loan.

3 loans had no paperwork avaliable so the 'company' choose to award my wife an average amount per claim. If she is unhappy with the amount offered she may appeal. Being as she is unemployed on long term sick, I think she is very happy at the amount offered.


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 1, 2012)

What I don't understand is the text messages telling me I'm owed Â£3364 from PPIs. I've never had a loan or a credit card!


----------



## vkurup (Nov 1, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			What I don't understand is the text messages telling me I'm owed Â£3364 from PPIs. I've never had a loan or a credit card!
		
Click to expand...

I get one of those every few weeks... that is just a someone who has bought a mailing list and doing a mass texting..  ignore, this is a generic message..


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 1, 2012)

A mate at work has just got Â£17,000 from a PPI claim. I've got my banks number for such claims, will be calling them tomorrow.


----------



## stevelev (Nov 1, 2012)

How simple is it to apply for these yourself, and what information do you need in order ot make a claim.

I cant even remember who I borrowed from?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2012)

I got 8K from the TSB. Her indoors was only offered half that despite her having the same cards (for longer). She is taking it up with the Ombudsman but it is dragging on and has been over a year with no sign of a conclusion


----------



## tarmac (Nov 1, 2012)

can someone tell me why we have to do all the chaseing here?why havent the banks been told to review all past loans etc. and check them for us.after all its them who are in the wrong!!get them to do the work and contact us.i've had umpteen different loans for cars,sofas,mortgages etc.in the last 10-20 years(some of the companys dont even exist anymore).they should be contacting me..if they found out i'd underpaid them theyd be quick enough in letting me know!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 1, 2012)

we are in our final year of a 25yr endowment morgage with standard life  which will only pay out half of original sum and 
includes life insurance cover how can i find out if there is any ppi involved , also we have changed providers maybe three times during the years , how can this be checked


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2012)

tarmac said:



			can someone tell me why we have to do all the chaseing here?why havent the banks been told to review all past loans etc. and check them for us.after all its them who are in the wrong!!get them to do the work and contact us.i've had umpteen different loans for cars,sofas,mortgages etc.in the last 10-20 years(some of the companys dont even exist anymore).they should be contacting me..if they found out i'd underpaid them theyd be quick enough in letting me know!!
		
Click to expand...

Not all PPI was missold. Some people who had the policies attached to their lending made successful claims when they needed it most. Some people still want the cover and are willing to pay for it. 

The easiest way to find the companies and the account numbers is to get copy bank statements from back in the day. If you paid by Direct Debit then these will show who you were paying.  You then need to get in touch with each company and raise your claim. If a company has been bought out then you need to claim from the company who took them over.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2012)

williamalex1 said:



			we are in our final year of a 25yr endowment morgage with standard life  which will only pay out half of original sum and 
includes life insurance cover how can i find out if there is any ppi involved , also we have changed providers maybe three times during the years , how can this be checked
		
Click to expand...

An endowment policy was not a PPI policy but a repayment vehicle. These did not have any ASU elements attached. You can still make a complaint about the advice you received though.  I am not sure if Endowment policy complaints have now been time barred by the FSA. The endowment scandal was back in 2003/4 and a time limit was set to make a claim (usually 3 years) and if you didn't claim then you were assumed to have accepted the policy for what it was. I would still contact the company though to make a complaint.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2012)

How do you find out if you had PPI? Or do people just chuck a claim in and hope?


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 2, 2012)

stevelev said:



			How simple is it to apply for these yourself, and what information do you need in order ot make a claim.

I cant even remember who I borrowed from?
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			How do you find out if you had PPI? Or do people just chuck a claim in and hope?
		
Click to expand...

If your loan/s were with a bank then go to any branch of that bank and ask at customer service desk for a list of loans taken out by you. Also ask if there is a dedicated PPI claim number you can contact. Once the above is done make the phone call giving the reason you wish to claim. Then sit back and wait. We had a letter within a week explaining one of the loans had no PPI so any claim would be denied. Seven weeks later and we got a letter explaining the amount to be paid against each loan that had a successful claim.


----------



## Mr_T (Nov 2, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			What I don't understand is the text messages telling me I'm owed Â£3364 from PPIs. I've never had a loan or a credit card!
		
Click to expand...

This irritates me as well, I'm 16 so its not possible for me to have taken out a loan or have ppi!


----------



## cookelad (Nov 2, 2012)

Decided to have a go at the PPI lottery this morning - now need to drag myself away from shiny websites!


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 2, 2012)

Mr_T said:



			This irritates me as well, I'm 16 so its not possible for me to have taken out a loan or have ppi!
		
Click to expand...

Dont ever reply!

Its a blanket text, if you reply they know its an active mobile and then the spamming begins.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry to reprise an old thread but...

Just been going through some paperwork regarding a loan that we have (currently) and found that it has PPI on it that neither myself or the wife knew anything about. 
What can/should we do about this?


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just received Â£4450 from natwest. Easy to do went into natwest I said I've had numerous loans over the years and wasn't sure if PPI on them. They gave me a number to call. The person on phone said write a letter asking for all details of loans that I have ever had.sent it 2 weeks later had a letter saying that 6 loans I've had had PPI phone the number up again gave them account number and approx 2 weeks later a letter saying I will get Â£4450 back. Happy days. And it didn't cost me a penny to do except stamp and phone call.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 17, 2012)

if an endowment part of a mortgage had critical illness attached is that PPI? the endowment is coming up way short of the mortgage and got the run around for nearly 2 years about missold an endowment policy so gave up eventually- Theres only so many times you can keep completing forms


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Sorry to reprise an old thread but...

Just been going through some paperwork regarding a loan that we have (currently) and found that it has PPI on it that neither myself or the wife knew anything about. 
What can/should we do about this?
		
Click to expand...

Call the company and discuss with them, they will send you a form or 2 to fill in. Sould be pretty easy dude. Good luck!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 17, 2012)

Just over Â£10k back from EGG and Â£2.5k from BC. RBS are saying go away. Its now with FOS. Not used any of the claims companies - see little point in giving them upwards of a third for 15mins work.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 17, 2012)

how far back can you go?

I had PPI on my 1st car back in 2003 but they are no longer trading. Think I may have had it on a loan or 2 aswell. Wish I had it on the mortgage now, could do with a little windfall for some new golf gear


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Wish I had it on the mortgage now, could do with a little windfall for some new golf gear 

Click to expand...


But if they are only repaying what you gave them over the term of a loan then you would have been much poorer over the life of the mortgage. I never paid any PPI so there is no windfall but I did have the money in my pocket when I needed it most!


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gibbo my oldest claim was 1996 so your 2003 should be fine


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Good luck to all of you with your 'entitlement' - dont be surprised in a couple of years when we are charged by our banks to maintain a current account..... Someone has to pay for all the 'mis-selling'.:clap::clap:


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Good luck to all of you with your 'entitlement' - dont be surprised in a couple of years when we are charged by our banks to maintain a current account..... Someone has to pay for all the 'mis-selling'.:clap::clap:
		
Click to expand...

What are you on about? a) if the banks have added a cost on to something without calling it out clearly and transparently then it's a mis-sell plain and simple and should be refunded and b) most banks do already charge a fee for current accounts (RBS charge Â£12.50 per month for the "advantages" of Royalties Gold - advantages I am yet to see the benefit of in 8 years of paying the fee. 

Do keep up.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 17, 2012)

So you get a loan agreement form which says somehting like 

Loan Â£5000
Insurance Â£1000
Total Â£6000

You sign it, you are covered and then claim it mis-sold, i dont get it, I like others could claim on many loans and ccards i have had over the years, but I knew what it was and if I didnt Id be embarrassed to admit I didnt read a form so important. someone on here suggested that he couldnt remember if he had it so is it worth just trying to see??

Each to their own.

And I dont mean charges for enhanced benefits (which you dont have to have) free banking is available on more basic accounts. But this will soon change and we wil have monthly/quarterly charges just to have an account - its not the same thing.

I will however try my best to keep up.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			So you get a loan agreement form which says somehting like 

Loan Â£5000
Insurance Â£1000
Total Â£6000

You sign it, you are covered and then claim it mis-sold, i dont get it, I like others could claim on many loans and ccards i have had over the years, but I knew what it was and if I didnt Id be embarrassed to admit I didnt read a form so important. someone on here suggested that he couldnt remember if he had it so is it worth just trying to see??
		
Click to expand...

Actually no, the agreement does not actually have such obvious accounted for figures in the case which I have found. What I have found is additional payments hidden in amongst compound interest charges that have been levied between an credited payment and an interest debit. 
There is no CLEAR AND TRANSPARENT reason for this stated anywhere within the agreement key facts, it wasn't until I read a subclause (are you telling me that you will read all clause and subclause of a 30 page document before signing) that it started to make sense that this was not part of the original loan but was, indeed, a payment charge or loan repayment insurance. 
So to your sweeping statement implying that everyone claiming it back is somehow either underhanded or stupid for signing something as obvious as you example above, nothing is ever that cut and dried. 

Free banking will continue to be available as it's a requirement under CCA regulations, IIRC, that banks offer this as a service. The banks don't decide on that. The level of the facilities available will vary but then basic will, in most cases, be basic. Anything beyond that is a benefit.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 17, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Actually no, the agreement does not actually have such obvious accounted for figures in the case which I have found. What I have found is additional payments hidden in amongst compound interest charges that have been levied between an credited payment and an interest debit. 
There is no CLEAR AND TRANSPARENT reason for this stated anywhere within the agreement key facts, it wasn't until I read a subclause (are you telling me that you will read all clause and subclause of a 30 page document before signing) that it started to make sense that this was not part of the original loan but was, indeed, a payment charge or loan repayment insurance. 
So to your sweeping statement implying that everyone claiming it back is somehow either underhanded or stupid for signing something as obvious as you example above, nothing is ever that cut and dried. 

Free banking will continue to be available as it's a requirement under CCA regulations, IIRC, that banks offer this as a service. The banks don't decide on that. The level of the facilities available will vary but then basic will, in most cases, be basic. Anything beyond that is a benefit.
		
Click to expand...

As i said each to their own, in my opinion, if you are allowed one on here, is that there has been some awful mis-selling and rightly so that it be compensated, but equally there is some band-wagon jumping by people with short memories and nott aking responisibilty for their actions as an adult.


I wasnt speaking of you personally Greg, as I said, each to their own.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			As i said each to their own, in my opinion, if you are allowed one on here, is that there has been some awful mis-selling and rightly so that it be compensated, but equally there is some band-wagon jumping by people with short memories and nott aking responisibilty for their actions as an adult.


I wasnt speaking of you personally Greg, as I said, each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely everyone is entitled to an opinion. What riles me on here is where said opinion has underlying implications toward others that the opinionated probably neither knows or has met. That's just how I was raised though, to respect others and have no preconceptions of those I have not met nor know much about. 

I agree, however, on your point of people not taking responsibility for their actions. This has become almost cultural over that last decade or so, IMO mainly driven by American-ism litigation culture.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Shall we hug it out ....:clap::clap:


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Shall we hug it out ....:clap::clap:
		
Click to expand...

If you touch me, you might hurt me, then I would be force to sue your ass... :ears:


----------



## daymond (Nov 17, 2012)

I had an interest only mortgage from 1970 which concluded many years ago. The only insurance, taken out separately, I had was life cover.
I have no wish to enter a claim on the off chance there was some 'hidden' insurance for redundancy etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2016)

Well it has taken me along time to get around to it - and I note that this thread was started nearly four years ago - but we put a claim in for PPI misselling on four store cards my wife had out - some at least a decade ago - and which are all now long closed.  All I had was old statements and it wasn't 100% clear to me that PPI was included on all of them.  But I registered them all just in case.  

What did I do?  I simply phoned the Santander PPI claims number and registered the cards.  They sent me a form to complete covering all four.  6 weeks later we get a a letter from Santander telling us that three of the four included PPI and we get compensation.

So for *Â£773 of PPI payments paid on three cards* (their figure - I had no idea it was that amount but I guess over many years small monthly payments add up) - we got *Â£1811 - so our Â£773 plus about Â£1030 interest * 

So if you haven't done it - and you or your Mrs had store cards - even from quite some time ago - just do it.  I can think of many nice things I can do with Â£1811 coming out of the blue (though Mrs SiLH has already decided where it's going)


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 19, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well it has taken me along time to get around to it - and I note that this thread was started nearly four years ago - but we put a claim in for PPI misselling on four store cards my wife had out - some at least a decade ago - and which are all now long closed.  All I had was old statements and it wasn't 100% clear to me that PPI was included on all of them.  But I registered them all just in case.  

What did I do?  I simply phoned the Santander PPI claims number and registered the cards.  They sent me a form to complete covering all four.  6 weeks later we get a a letter from Santander telling us that three of the four included PPI and we get compensation.

So for *Â£773 of PPI payments paid on three cards* (their figure - I had no idea it was that amount but I guess over many years small monthly payments add up) - we got *Â£1811 - so our Â£773 plus about Â£1030 interest * 

So if you haven't done it - and you or your Mrs had store cards - even from quite some time ago - just do it.  I can think of many nice things I can do with Â£1811 coming out of the blue (though Mrs SiLH has already decided where it's going)
		
Click to expand...

Did you know you had been mis sold or took a chance? I received an apllication from from Yorkshire Bank who I've banked with for over 20 years to inform me of mis sold PPI which I've completed and sent back. I always thought I'd never had PPI so have taken a chance. But I have also had/have various credit cards over the years which may or may not have PPI on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Did you know you had been mis sold or took a chance? I received an apllication from from Yorkshire Bank who I've banked with for over 20 years to inform me of mis sold PPI which I've completed and sent back. I always thought I'd never had PPI so have taken a chance. But I have also had/have various credit cards over the years which may or may not have PPI on.
		
Click to expand...

There was a charge on a couple of them that sounded like PPI - but I wasn't sure.  So just registered.  My wife took the cards out yonks ago and didn't realise there might be payment protection.  The form I got from Santander was for us to give supporting info - but I don't think competing and returning the form was actually required for our claim.  

I just said in it that when my wife took the cards out we both had stable, well paid jobs - and that we had alternative sources of funds if required if we were ever to have issues with paying the minimum payments.  There would therefore be absolutely no need for us to take out PPI or any equivalent product.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 19, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There was a charge on a couple of them that sounded like PPI - but I wasn't sure.  So just registered.  My wife took the cards out yonks ago and didn't realise there might be payment protection.  The form I got from Santander was for us to give supporting info - but I don't think competing and returning the form was actually required for our claim.  

I just said in it that when my wife took the cards out we both had stable, well paid jobs - and that we had alternative sources of funds if required if we were ever to have issues with paying the minimum payments.  There would therefore be absolutely no need for us to take out PPI or any equivalent product.
		
Click to expand...

Did you need all account numbers? Did you have to pay Santander anything ?
Cheers 
Midnight...


----------



## Ross61 (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm lucky to get full pay for 6 months if off sick from work . When I came accross PPI years ago I read the small print and realised it was not worth the paper it was written on for me. Therefore I would resolutely check any finance agreement for PPI and remove it from the form.
 I got quite shirty with Barclaycard at one time who would ring me up regularly to get me to agree to PPI on their card. Only when I threatened to close my account if I got another phone call did they finally stop pestering me.
  Good luck to you all, but read the small print on any finance agreement in future.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 19, 2016)

I remember getting my first mortgage they made me take out PPI, said that without it i would not be allowed the mortgage. That was with life cover stuff and enough savings to pay it off for 6 months. you have just reminded me Hugh, So i have filled in the form today and sent it off! Was only for 2 years, but IIRC the PPI part was about 200 quid a month, thats 2400 plus interest.. nice! hopefully, as i cant find any paperwork, account numbers, nothing and it was 2004. fingers crossed!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Did you need all account numbers? Did you have to pay Santander anything ?
Cheers 
Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

I had kept statements for the four cards so had the account numbers.  I didn't pay Santander a penny - but had to pay the taxman!  Santander took the tax off 'at source' so I assume HMRC have deemed the interest they give as taxable.


----------



## Three (Aug 19, 2016)

Interesting thread, I too have a question. 

Took out a mortgage in about 1998 and signed it in the offices of what was then LloydsTSB,  it was with one of the Building Societies (Cheltenham and Gloucester possibly) but obviously linked to LloydsTSB. 

I had the mortgage til 2004, I have no paperwork but I still have the same current account at Lloyds. 

At the time of taking the mortgage I was overseas on a government contract in very steady and well paid employment, is it worth trying to jump on the gravy train this far down the line?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2016)

Couple of bits of info, my sister got a cold call off a company called wefightanyclaim.com a company based in Wales, anyway she didn't know if she had had any ppi but gave it a go, to cut a long story short, she's got back over Â£55,000.00 from loans, store cards, mortgage etc, she and I was gobsmacked.
I have contacted them, spent about 20 minutes on the phone answering questions, I believe (could be wrong) they can only go back 21 years, ideally they want as much information as possible, they can investigate loans, store cards, catalogues, car finance.
Some accounts I had full info on, some I had nothing but name of company and rough dates and were I was living at the time (being Ex-Forces have moved around) no acct no's, they can still try for you on the most basic of info.
They send forms for you to sign confirming info given and I get a call every 2-3 weeks with an update on my claim, as off this week they have had answers on 75% of my claims and I've had nothing back, all have been non ppi. so they'll get nothing either.

It takes an hour out of your life, there are probably loads of other companies that are genuine.

Honest advice, do it, absolutely nothing to lose.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2016)

Bit gutted that I've never had any loans or credit cards. 
I did check to see if I'd paid it on my mortgage,but nope &#128532;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Aug 22, 2016)

I had PPI once. The doctor gave me a cream and I was better in a fortnight.


----------



## Piece (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm 99.9% sure I don't have any PPI or PPI type insurance on my stuff over the years, but I will still 'claim' in case anything was hidden. I found a FAQ and DIY PPI claim on MoneySavingExpert.com. This will save you have to pay 25%-30% to third parties if you do the claiming yourself; it will take a bit of reading and understanding, but all the templates, etc. are there.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 23, 2016)

Three said:



			Interesting thread, I too have a question. 

Took out a mortgage in about 1998 and signed it in the offices of what was then LloydsTSB,  it was with one of the Building Societies (Cheltenham and Gloucester possibly) but obviously linked to LloydsTSB. 

I had the mortgage til 2004, I have no paperwork but I still have the same current account at Lloyds. 

At the time of taking the mortgage I was overseas on a government contract in very steady and well paid employment, is it worth trying to jump on the gravy train this far down the line?
		
Click to expand...

It takes about 15-30 mins to fill in the form. No harm in sending it off and trying, but banks aren't obliged to keep records from that long ago and if you don't have any paperwork they may simply say they can't / won't refund you anything for mis-selling. 

I had a loan with First Direct from around 2000, that I am sure had PPI on, but I have no paperwork from it and they just rejected my claim.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2016)

woody69 said:



			It takes about 15-30 mins to fill in the form. No harm in sending it off and trying, but banks aren't obliged to keep records from that long ago and if you don't have any paperwork they may simply say they can't / won't refund you anything for mis-selling. 

I had a loan with First Direct from around 2000, that I am sure had PPI on, but I have no paperwork from it and they just rejected my claim.
		
Click to expand...

That company I checked with said I didn't need paperwork, the onus to check is with the banks, I'll ask my sister who got paid out what paperwork she needed.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			That company I checked with said I didn't need paperwork, the onus to check is with the banks, I'll ask my sister who got paid out what paperwork she needed.
		
Click to expand...

It's true, you don't need paperwork, but banks are only obligated to keep records for 6 years. If you can't provide evidence outside of that, then they can just say, "sorry we can't help you".


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 24, 2016)

woody69 said:



			It's true, you don't need paperwork, but banks are only obligated to keep records for 6 years. If you can't provide evidence outside of that, then they can just say, "sorry we can't help you".
		
Click to expand...

When I enquired my local branch had the details going back before 2000.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 24, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			When I enquired my local branch had the details going back before 2000.
		
Click to expand...

Well the 6 years is only from after the product has finished. So as an example.

You enquire PPI on a product that started in 1996 and run until 2011. As 2011 is within 6 years, they would have to keep the details running back until 1996.

However, say you have a loan with PPI on that ran from 2001 - 2005, legally the bank could have destroyed those records in 2012 as it is outside the 6 year window.

I'm not saying the bank will flat out refuse to look at your claim if you fall outside the 6 year time frame, I'm just saying they can use it as an excuse and not follow it up.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 24, 2016)

I wouldn't bother getting PPI, better to save some money away yourself just in case.

For some people it's the right thing, it really depends on your money managing habits.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 24, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			I wouldn't bother getting PPI, better to save some money away yourself just in case.

For some people it's the right thing, it really depends on your money managing habits.
		
Click to expand...

In that case you wouldn't need a loan to take out PPI


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 31, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			YES. 

Don't bother with the companies that advertise on the radio/tv, go direct to the bank and subit your application.

My wife did and today received an offer of conclusion totaling Â£14k+.  To say we are shocked in an understatement, we were expecting a few hundred - a thousnad Â£

Maybe I can get some new shinies 

Click to expand...

I would never have done this without this post. Took me 10 mins and I got thousands! launch monitor money! Crazy!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 31, 2016)

How long does the process take? I went with a Claims firm coz I'm lazy and have heard nowt.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			How long does the process take? I went with a Claims firm coz I'm lazy and have heard nowt.
		
Click to expand...


I googled my banks PPI page, took 10 mins to fill the form it, I was incredibly vague as all I was really doing was fishing and 5 days later the money was in my account. No correspondence prior to the money but I understand there is a letter at home today. So in short, 5 days is what it took to get paid. Does not seem real.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 31, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I googled my banks PPI page, took 10 mins to fill the form it, I was incredibly vague as all I was really doing was fishing and 5 days later the money was in my account. No correspondence prior to the money but I understand there is a letter at home today. So in short, 5 days is what it took to get paid. Does not seem real.
		
Click to expand...

No great time at all.  Though I had old Store Card Statements so had account numbers to provide, money went in to bank account last week.  Whole process including filling out questionnaire and our acceptance of offer - maybe 6 weeks end to end.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 31, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I googled my banks PPI page, took 10 mins to fill the form it, I was incredibly vague as all I was really doing was fishing and 5 days later the money was in my account. No correspondence prior to the money but I understand there is a letter at home today. So in short, 5 days is what it took to get paid. Does not seem real.
		
Click to expand...

That is insanely quick. Who do you bank with? RBS?

Ours took around 6 weeks as SILH.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 31, 2016)

woody69 said:



			That is insanely quick. Who do you bank with? RBS?

Ours took around 6 weeks as SILH.
		
Click to expand...


Barclays


----------



## Simbo (Feb 3, 2017)

Dragging up an old thread, is there a rough estimate of how much you would get back on PPI Iv paid for the last 12 years on my mortgage? Iv paid out about Â£1700 in PPI and wondering whether I should claim.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2017)

Simbo said:



			Dragging up an old thread, is there a rough estimate of how much you would get back on PPI Iv paid for the last 12 years on my mortgage? Iv paid out about Â£1700 in PPI and wondering whether I should claim.
		
Click to expand...

Watching Martin Lewis the other day and he said that you should get your Â£1700 back plus 8% for every year coz that's how much you could of made in interest. So yeah.


----------



## Simbo (Feb 3, 2017)

8% of what?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2017)

Simbo said:



			8% of what?
		
Click to expand...

Your initial Â£1700, plus 8% for the first year = Â£1700 plus Â£140 ish interest = Â£1840 then another year at Â£1840 plus 8% going on for the 12 years, that's how me and Missis T understood it.
Apparantly the 8% is what was estimated on what you could of made on that money if it was invested and not paid in PPI.


----------



## Simbo (Feb 3, 2017)

Ok maybe Iv explained wrong, Â£1700 is the total of my 12 years PPI payments, I pay around Â£132 a year.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 3, 2017)

all it will cost you is a phone call, then when the cheque arrives you'll have a pleasant surprise. My wife went into the bank, got the phone number and 3 months later was awarded Â£14K


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			all it will cost you is a phone call, then when the cheque arrives you'll have a pleasant surprise. My wife went into the bank, got the phone number and 3 months later was awarded Â£14K
		
Click to expand...

Did you get your new shinys ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2017)

Simbo said:



			Ok maybe Iv explained wrong, Â£1700 is the total of my 12 years PPI payments, I pay around Â£132 a year.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how they would work it Out then.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 4, 2017)

I say do it as I've just received nearly Â£3k in backdated PPI that I never knew I paid. I was lucky in that Yorkshire Bank contacted me but all I did was fill in an application form and they did all the calculations. Back pay plus 8% interest less tax. Took an age to get the money which was a pain as it was supposed to be paid beginning of Dec but eventually got it on Thursday.


----------



## Three (Feb 4, 2017)

I found my old bank statements with the mortgage account numbers on, quoted all this on the bank's PPI claim section, got a reply to say that I never had PPI..... 

Anyone challenged that response? I don't have any more paperwork. 

Also, now I know this might be taking the Michael, but how do you stand if you've paid PPI on a credit card that you subsequently defaulted on and never paid off?


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 5, 2017)

I filled out some forms for my old man and got him 25k. He had paid ppi on a loan for about 5 years. 
Easy forms to fill in, I left half the info off as he didn't have it any more.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 5, 2017)

I wouldn't even know how to take out a loan, so glad I was of age to get wrapped up in PPI.

Reading this tread just sounds like something went horribly wrong somewhere! What a mess!

Hopefully it's all getting fixed now.


----------

